# New SM river record LMB



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Yesterday was one of a kind. It was my first day back on the San Marcos river in six months. Okay, there were a few quick trips in the city, but the big fish live downstream. So . . . . . Jim Darnell and I hit the river between Martindale and Staples.

What a blast! Guadalupe bass, big sunfish, and largemouth bass hit the popper/dropper rig. Three fourths of the fish hit the dropper, but there were some spectacular leaps and aggressive hits on the popper as well. The river was about a foot lower than the normal "low", so many areas near the banks, and in the pads, were unfishable. 

Just after a gravel bar lunch, we split up and Jim tossed a big popper/dropper rig on his six weight, while I targeted sunfish on the 3wt. We both whoop and holler when we get a large fish, but there was something over the top in Jim's voice when I heard, "Mike this is a BIG one". Immediately my rod was replaced with a paddle, while grabbing for the camera at the same time. Jim's rod was doubled over and it looked like WWIII had broken out in the river. Twice the fish raced for cover, and twice Jim coaxed him out. Thrashing and swirling, Jim finally got a thumb on the lower jaw, lipped and gripped, the largemouth was lifted out of the water and into the kayak.

Pushing twenty inches, and tipping the scales at 3.88 lbs, this fish establishes a new San Marcos river record for largemouth bass on the fly. Congratulations Jim. 

A quick trip to the TPWD, A.E. Wood fish hatchery certified the catch to be submitted for the record books. A pretty good first day back in "home waters".

Let's go fishing.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Gorgeous place and fish!! Congrats to your bud!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent river bass.


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Just curious, but what's the process for determing/qualifying a fish as a record?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

vcotton said:


> Just curious, but what's the process for determing/qualifying a fish as a record?


For Texas, first go to ths site:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/

If you determine it is a record (check water body records as well as state records) then download the PDF file for the application. Fill it out, attach required documentation and submit to the address as directed.

It is really pretty simple and they generally respond within a month. Depending on the record you are appling for, you may need several photos, proof of certified scales, and/or a notarized witness.


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Nevermind on my post below. I found out that you can get your Boga certified through IGFA and it looks like that will be accepted by TPWD. Good to know information.

Thanks,

Vince



"Thanks for the info. Is it possible to have your own Boga Grip certified or is there any other way to get a certified scale to carry along?

Vince"



Meadowlark said:


> For Texas, first go to ths site:
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/
> 
> ...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes IGFA will certify Boga for you. I just use a local scale & weights company.


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Saw that after I posted. I'm gonna get both of mine certified to enable easier practice of catch-n-release.

Thanks for the reply back though.

Vince



Meadowlark said:


> Yes IGFA will certify Boga for you. I just use a local scale & weights company.


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome fish! congrats on the new record.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice pics as always Mike.congrats to your bud on his catch.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

vcotton said:


> Just curious, but what's the process for determing/qualifying a fish as a record?


TPWD needs to change their system. I have caught bigger LMB than this on the San Marcos river, but am reluctant to kill them for a record. The catch and release records certification currently require a witness to the release, and I usually fish solo.

Photos should be allowed to document the process, and the fish released unharmed. A polygraph (as with state records) could determine if someone was trying to cheat.

Maybe someone can suggest a better way . . . . and keep these big fish in the gene pool . . . . to be caught again another day . . . and have lots of babies.

Here is another nice fish from the river that would have topped out over five pounds - over 21 inches that was not eligible under the current rules.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure how they could verify release just taking the angler's word? Maybe a video would work but not under today's ruules. 

However you can still get a fly fishing record on weight without the catch and release witness requirement....and still release the fish to fight another day.

Unfortunately, cheaters are everywhere and in everything we do.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

vcotton said:


> Just curious, but what's the process for determing/qualifying a fish as a record?


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/rules/weightrec.phtml

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/rules/release.phtml

Check out these links.

I suggest changes that allow anglers to provide photographic proof of their catch - rather than a witness - and a polygraph test for potential cheaters.

That way we can release all trophy fish back into the water to make babies.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm not sure how they could verify release just taking the angler's word? Maybe a video would work but not under today's ruules.
> 
> However you can still get a fly fishing record on weight without the catch and release witness requirement....and still release the fish to fight another day.
> 
> Unfortunately, cheaters are everywhere and in everything we do.


If you read the rules . . . . even the weighing of a fish for a record requires a "disinterested witness".

In other words, if you are fishing by yourself YOU HAVE TO KILL THE FISH AND TAKE IT TO A CERTIFIED SCALES.

I get around this by bringing an ice chest with a frozen jug of water, placing my fish in the ice chest with gallons of river water, driving to certified scales (TPWD Fish Hatchery), driving back to the river of origin (you can't release into another water body) and releasing the fish.

This still does not qualify as a catch and release record, as there is no witness to the release, but at least the fish is still alive.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Much, much easier to just carry your own certified scales. I never leave home without it.


----------

